
Spectre NG: Intel processors hit by new high-risk vulnerabilities - pflanze
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fsecurity%2Fmeldung%2FSpectre-NG-Intel-Prozessoren-von-neuen-hochriskanten-Sicherheitsluecken-betroffen-4039302.html&edit-text=
======
blattimwind
When this article says "some of these are worse than Meltdown", what they mean
is explained later:

At least one of these allows virtual machines to execute arbitrary code with
the hypervisor's (VMM) privileges. This is a complete break of all x86
virtualization on Intel hardware until patched.

